# ShredBots



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

It isn't as good as I expected from the trailer. I still enjoyed it .. but not $13 worth.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The "_Angry One_" has posted his review of the movie, as well as a few other new shred porn full movie releases! For those who wish to check,…


----------



## eer5000 (Jan 11, 2012)

I liked it, Dex is good value. Also pretty impressed with Brage's riding.

Plus there is this list of the gear they were using Snowboarding Gear from Shredbots: The Movie


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

eer5000 said:


> I liked it, Dex is good value. Also pretty impressed with Brage's riding.
> 
> Plus there is this list of the gear they were using Snowboarding Gear from Shredbots: The Movie


Anywhere/time that we can watch this a bit cheaper/free :hairy:?


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

RIDERUK said:


> Anywhere/time that we can watch this a bit cheaper/free :hairy:?


They'll probably make it free on youtube like horgasm. And if they don't I'll probably pay for it anyway :happy:


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

The Art of Flight reference in the trailer made me lol.

I'll buy it


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

Had a look on iTunes... looks like it will be released on nov.18 for anyone that is interested. I can't be bothered to sign up for more accounts than I need to especially for movie purchases.


----------

